# Is Studica Legit??



## sypher822

is that studica site legit? what kind of proof do they require??

is it all oem??


----------



## SFR

sypher822 said:
			
		

> is that studica site legit? what kind of proof do they require??
> 
> is it all oem??


 
I have used Gradware before.  All they asked for was a college student picture ID (scanned mine in.. emailed it to them, and two days later I ordered Office 2003.)  But interms of the legality of it:  Microsoft themselves give software dirt cheap to students when their schools are Microsoft Certified Partners.  And so do many other companies.  Gradware is legal, and I dont see why studica would be any different. This is the first time I have head of this site, so I will look further into it for you.


----------



## Sebouh

So, i go to an american university "American University of Beirut", can i get softwares from there?


----------



## sypher822

the site does have both american and canadian prices, so i would say 'yes'


----------



## Sebouh

ok then.


----------



## SFR

sypher822 said:
			
		

> the site does have both american and canadian prices, so i would say 'yes'


 
I do not see the logic in that... 

How can displaying two currencies equal a legit website?


How about all the free Ipod scams....  All they have to do is add canadian prices and there goes the scam!


----------



## sypher822

SFR said:
			
		

> I do not see the logic in that...
> 
> How can displaying two currencies equal a legit website?



i was not talking about whether the site was legit on that post, i was responding to a post by Sebouh...



			
				Sebouh said:
			
		

> So, i go to an american university "American University of Beirut", can i get softwares from there?


----------



## SFR

sypher822 said:
			
		

> i was not talking about whether the site was legit on that post, i was responding to a post by Sebouh...


 

I apologize Sypher822.... my bad  


This is a perfect example of why I need to read posts in the order they were written...


----------



## sypher822

lol...no problem


----------

